# If SHTF where I live I have no choice but to flee...No need to Bug



## frune182 (Dec 3, 2012)

I live in a posh neighborhood that would certainly be a target for gangs, bad guys, looters, or whatever you want to call them. I figure with no police boarder (which I don't want to rely on - that's no way to prep) it would take no more than 45mins for them to be right on top of us. So, I really have no choice but to get the hell out of my area. Best way is by boat, which I have taken care of. Where should I go? The Florida Keys? The Bahamas? Anyone have a realistic BOB plan for a family of four (3yr old and 6yr old) that won't weigh us down too much, but can help us sustain for 72 hours? I'm a bit new to this. Being in Miami there is nowhere to go. There are only two roads out of here and they will be a mess of panicked victims and bloodthirsty criminals. I don't have the luxury of running for the hills. I have to brave the ocean and get someplace quick before the pirates get in position to pick us off. Shitty situation. No need to prepare my home as it's a certain death trap if Law and Order fail. I don't want to jump too soon, but I'll only have a small window to do so if it comes to that.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

might be time to move


----------



## frune182 (Dec 3, 2012)

whoppo said:


> might be time to move


I hear ya, but unfortunately I have a daughter from another relationship who doesn't live with me and I have family who depends on me. I can't. I would love to move. But I can't. Moving would be the ideal situation though


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

The boat just may be the best option available to you.. ideally it would be VERY close to your home so you can get to it before someone else does.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

frune182 said:


> ..it would take no more than 45mins for [gangs] to be right on top of us. So, I really have no choice but to get the hell out of my area..


Another option would be to stay and defend yourself, tell him Kurt..-


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

frune182 said:


> I live in a posh neighborhood that would certainly be a target for gangs, bad guys, looters, or whatever you want to call them. I figure with no police boarder (which I don't want to rely on - that's no way to prep) it would take no more than 45mins for them to be right on top of us. So, I really have no choice but to get the hell out of my area. Best way is by boat, which I have taken care of. Where should I go? The Florida Keys? The Bahamas? Anyone have a realistic BOB plan for a family of four (3yr old and 6yr old) that won't weigh us down too much, but can help us sustain for 72 hours? I'm a bit new to this. Being in Miami there is nowhere to go. There are only two roads out of here and they will be a mess of panicked victims and bloodthirsty criminals. I don't have the luxury of running for the hills. I have to brave the ocean and get someplace quick before the pirates get in position to pick us off. Shitty situation. No need to prepare my home as it's a certain death trap if Law and Order fail. I don't want to jump too soon, but I'll only have a small window to do so if it comes to that.


72 hours is nothing. If law and order has truly broken down that you've got to flee your home we're talking more than 72 hours before you can come back to it more than likely. I'd ask what your neighborhood and neighbors are like. Is there no way to defend the neighborhood and no neighbors with any spine, armed and physically capable to join together to defend it? Hopefully your well armed with a good shotgun and pistol atleast, though a carbine like an AR15 would be better once you leave the home. If you've got the boat, I hope it's big enough for some supplies and I suggest you focus on them, loading and storing on the boat, food, a desalinization filter, toilet paper, hygeine supplies, fishing gear, clothing, etc., etc. Basically everything you can fit and need for as long as possible just in case. And BOB's for leaving it behind for the whole family.

I hope you've got a sailboat you can man and that's setup for long term sustainment. A power boat is faster, but once you run out of gas you're stuck if you can't get it and it's not set up as well for living on, which you may need to do. With a power boat, unless it's a larger yacht with space and setup to sleep and live, you're basically going to have to get to shore. The Keys may be a possibility, and so may be going further inland on the boat heading through the canal system to the Everglades or the intercoastal north to a safer area if you can and if there are any at that point. You really have to research where you could go and setup as much as possible ahead of time if you can. South Florida is a death trap to me. Huge population filled with sheep caught in their little worlds uncaring about the massive danger around them, surrounded by wolves only kept at bay by a certain number of sheep dogs who would be overwhelmed if it got bad enough. No means to sustain the populace once modern supply is cut off, and cut off by water on 3 sides of the state with only so many routes out of the state that will be easily overwhelmed. Once it gets bad, the trucks stop rolling food to the stores without people able to get it, it will burn, I've little doubt. And I say that as someone raised there from a child, living in South Florida till I went in the Army and still coming back to it throughout the years. Sorry if that's a downer.

Products - Katadyn Products Inc.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

What type of boat is it? That will dictate some of your plans. As was said before, powerboat... Not that great, sailboat... More options and in my mind much better options. 

Off the top of much head, I would head around the coast to the west coast of fla and the Everglades. Remote and you can hang out there until you make a decision or the situation settles some. Get the charts. Easily done. After that, I'd pick an island in the Caribbean where it's remote but sustainable and safe at anchorage. There are thousands of islands that fit the bill.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Do NOT head for a foreign country. Even if they allow you refuge, you'll be the odd man out. 

Besides, the Bahamas will probably be hit by whatever hits us, not to mention they make their money with tourism. They aren't going to be fairing well when people aren't able to go on vacation, huh?


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Personally, I would BO to another state. Florida is a bad place to be during SHTF because of so many factors. I know I wouldn't wanna live there during hurricane season with no way to predict what's coming our way. Also the violence and gang issues are a whole other ordeal.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I used to be faced with that exact problem. I lived in the Houston, TX metro area, a city that is 80 square miles in area, but has horrible traffic and gridlocks to a parking lot during evacuations.

I had a boat that I kept trailered (off-shore fishing boat) in the driveway, and I was literally two miles from a launch ramp leading into Galveston Bay, then the Gulf. If the emergency was land based my plan was to escape via water until order was restored -- there are a lot of petrochemical plants in the Houston ship channel area -- a major chemical release could create a real disaster. 

First you need to take into account repelling boarders -- the problem with a boat is a shotgun hole in your hull disables you and sinks you, and a rifle round to the motor strands you, so you need both a semi-auto rifle and a marine shotgun (nickel plated to withstand salt water and corrosion). You also need food, water, the usual supplies. And you need relief from the relentless sun -- open blue water is a desert.

A second boat or dinghy is a must, and will carry spare gasoline or diesel. May end up as your lifeboat.

Satellite phone would be advisable, in addition to radio capable of ship to shore.

First aid supplies, and fishing and cooking gear are a must. 

You will need to plan for pirate-like predators. Do not anchor in any area that is within swimming distance of land. 

Must have night lighting, radar, and a FLIR scope is advisable.

Swim fins and masks, and any related gear.

Port of call to run to.

Float plan to friends and Coast Guard. Then churn and burn to safety.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> I used to be faced with that exact problem. I lived in the Houston, TX metro area, a city that is 80 square miles in area, but has horrible traffic and gridlocks to a parking lot during evacuations.


I well remember that feeling. I used to live on the Northwest side of Houston (in Cy-Fair, in between Huffmeister and Telge Road) and the traffic 15 years ago was terrible, and it hasn't gotten any better.

I am glad I live where we do now. Much safer, and the Urban Predators have to travel hundreds of miles to get here, with armed folks all along their route.


----------



## frune182 (Dec 3, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> What type of boat is it? That will dictate some of your plans. As was said before, powerboat... Not that great, sailboat... More options and in my mind much better options.
> 
> Off the top of much head, I would head around the coast to the west coast of fla and the Everglades. Remote and you can hang out there until you make a decision or the situation settles some. Get the charts. Easily done. After that, I'd pick an island in the Caribbean where it's remote but sustainable and safe at anchorage. There are thousands of islands that fit the bill.


It's a speed boat and it's in my backyard in the water. I only have a short distance (about 10min) before I hit the open Atlantic waters. We'll be traveling at such a fast speed that I'm not worried about taking on any gunfire because there is just so much space. (obviously)

I have BOL on an island where I know many of the locals. I can be there in 24 hours. It's not the most ideal because I don't completely trust the situation the long term, but it's a place away from the havoc where I can regroup and hopefully get a plane to Ohio or Montana where I know people in small towns who are prepared and tactically trained. I'm not going to pretend I'm Chuck Norris. I'm a good shot, but I won't engage unless I need too. I have a Mossberg 500 Special Purpose Persuader,a 9mm pistol, and a very sharp sword which I can use very well. That's all the weapons I need because I'm not staying to defense my home - because YES mostly my neighbors are spineless and I would not rely on them to defend this neighborhood. There are also 6 ways into my neighborhood - so It's not good. There are a few savvy people, not enough to ward off the shear numbers that would be attacking. it's just a bad scene. I do know some hardcore folks in the Everglades, but getting out to them might not be very easy. I have a BOL in Naples, FL which could be an option depending on how severe the SHTF situation is.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Born in Miami beach I ran away from that place 50 years ago. It was going to heck then.


----------



## frune182 (Dec 3, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> South Florida is a death trap to me. Huge population filled with sheep caught in their little worlds uncaring about the massive danger around them, surrounded by wolves only kept at bay by a certain number of sheep dogs who would be overwhelmed if it got bad enough. No means to sustain the populace once modern supply is cut off, and cut off by water on 3 sides of the state with only so many routes out of the state that will be easily overwhelmed. Once it gets bad, the trucks stop rolling food to the stores without people able to get it, it will burn, I've little doubt. And I say that as someone raised there from a child, living in South Florida till I went in the Army and still coming back to it throughout the years. Sorry if that's a downer.
> 
> Products - Katadyn Products Inc.


YOU GOT IT! I agree with you 1000% That why I'm so freaked out. IT'S A DEATH TRAP.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

frune182 said:


> It's a speed boat and it's in my backyard in the water. I only have a short distance (about 10min) before I hit the open Atlantic waters. We'll be traveling at such a fast speed that I'm not worried about taking on any gunfire because there is just so much space. (obviously)
> 
> I have BOL on an island where I know many of the locals. I can be there in 24 hours. It's not the most ideal because I don't completely trust the situation the long term, but it's a place away from the havoc where I can regroup and hopefully get a plane to Ohio or Montana where I know people in small towns who are prepared and tactically trained. I'm not going to pretend I'm Chuck Norris. I'm a good shot, but I won't engage unless I need too. I have a Mossberg 500 Special Purpose Persuader,a 9mm pistol, and a very sharp sword which I can use very well. That's all the weapons I need because I'm not staying to defense my home - because YES mostly my neighbors are spineless and I would not rely on them to defend this neighborhood. There are also 6 ways into my neighborhood - so It's not good. There are a few savvy people, not enough to ward off the shear numbers that would be attacking. it's just a bad scene. I do know some hardcore folks in the Everglades, but getting out to them might not be very easy. I have a BOL in Naples, FL which could be an option depending on how severe the SHTF situation is.


If I was you I'd prepare long term bugout bags for the whole family. Of course the kids can't carry much, but a small backpack with a water bottle, some snacks, a hat and jacket for even the 3 yr old should be possible so they'll always have something with them whatever happens. Atleast the 6 yr old. You and your wife can have bags with the mass of supplies. (water filters, water bladders, canteens, canteen cups, fire starters, basic medical supplies, knives, 550 cord, fishing kits, blankets, etc. etc.) Estimate how far the boat will get on a full tank and keep it full. If there's room for storing spare fuel and marine oil, store it. Stock the boat as much as possible in what storage space it has or prep ready in a storage room or shed, water, food, shelter, durable and protective clothing for the whole family, survival and camping gear and be ready to load what you have to and be ready to go as quickly as possible. Don't forget important papers like birth certificates, stocks, wills and scan what you can and put it on a usb stick stored in your pack. I'd recommend looking at buying another property in a reachable distance by your boat if you can afford it or setting to stay with some of those friends ahead of time when shtf and store supplies there as your part in survival with them, not just being a burden. Map out alternative routes and bol's. Get a carbine too like an AR and a spare pistol for the wife in a common caliber you'll both use and if they the same model and run the same magazine the better. That Mossberg is a close range weapon for the most part and once you get outdoors, it's range becomes much more limited. Get some holsters and magazine pouches with strong belt for you and her. Getting the carbine, buy spare magazines and have a bag setup to carry them. Buy ammo for long term supply for all your firearms. There's always more, but that a start. So is knowledge. Learn how to survive anywhere.

You should be able to find this at Borders or Barnes and Noble.

How to Survive Anything, Anywhere: A Handbook of Survival Skills for Every Scenario and Environment: Chris McNab: 0639785803249: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Real world in a place like Miami you have some time . The trouble will start. If you feel nervous get the heck out right away. If it quiets down you can come home.
Start doing things that cost you nothing. Park your cars at night with 3/4 tank or more . If you need to run no need to stop for gas. If you have to bail no need to pack nice fill some garbage bags with kids close and leave.
It helps if you have friends or family on the west side heading north a good direction to run.
Have a weapon or two know how to use it and don't be afraid to use it. Make sure wife can use one . Have her drive you may need to shoot someone.
Boat could work but have more than one plan


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im in that situation too very posh building in well to do area. target #1 thats why im on alert to be on the scoot.


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

a plane trip to ohio 
buy ticket take off 
get tossed out the door 
not enough fuel in the world to use on flight after shtf
if the boat is less then 40 feet you should rethink options
take wife kids on test run next weekend give every 1 hour to load and leave home for 48 hours 
after doing this 3/4 times your lists of what to take will change so keep good notes
5 trip should be done at night say 230 in morning 
then all you need is to think of everything you will need to stay away longer
while being fake attacked / assulted every 2 hrs 
if you have teenagers have them invent the scenerious to defend against
next yould be to plan what to do if you had family staying for a week when shtf
whoops i need a bigger boat and another 10,000 for supplies
in 2/3 bol.
to test this take oldest kids best friend with you just once 
it will show you all the flaws that might happen 
good luck and just keep asking questions 
D"


----------

